# I don't know about



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

Everyone else but my electricity came back on about 10 minutes ago or so. After battling tornado warnings (some touched down less than 30 miles away) the flood warnings and taking shelter I think the first wave is over.:asian:  Apparently 2 more thunderstorms are coming in from the west and will be here by morning.  ...I'm just ranting here because I'm tired of the rain showers, storms, etc.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jul 8, 2003)

Try to keep then South of the lake please.  We Ontarians love our Ohio neighbours BUT I'd rather not have to deal with tornado.

We had a major windstorm go through on friday, knocking hydro wires down not far from my apartment.  5 hrs later I had power again.  

So Please send the storms on there merry way East or West, just not North,  Okay Eh?

:wavey: 

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

I've just had enough. It can be wherever the rain is supposed to be. God's knows we have had enough so far this year.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Everyone else but my electricity came back on about 10 minutes ago or so. After battling tornado warnings (some touched down less than 30 miles away) the flood warnings and taking shelter I think the first wave is over.:asian:  Apparently 2 more thunderstorms are coming in from the west and will be here by morning.  ...I'm just ranting here because I'm tired of the rain showers, storms, etc. *



It's for all you IKKO sinners over there!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's for all you IKKO sinners over there! *



Well I'm sure one way or another I sin everyday of my life but I try not to let it stand in my way.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I'm sure one way or another I sin everyday of my life but I try not to let it stand in my way. *



Now that, I believe!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now that, I believe! *


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

I hear ya Jason~!!  Enough is enough... *shaking fist at the Heavens'  ~!! "FIX THIS~!!"   


and To Ricardo.. with your blasphemous goings on.. Better watch it  ... or else..


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's for all you IKKO sinners over there! *


I'[m currently in negotiations to send all of our rain to Texas, the flash floods ought to make for some good television....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I hear ya Jason~!!  Enough is enough... *shaking fist at the Heavens'  ~!! "FIX THIS~!!"
> 
> 
> and To Ricardo.. with your blasphemous goings on.. Better watch it  ... or else..  *



:vu:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'[m currently in negotiations to send all of our rain to Texas, the flash floods ought to make for some good television.... *



I get the feeling Seig is trying to say some thing?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:vu: *




ohhh  are you trying to make me feel guilty ?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhh  are you trying to make me feel guilty ?   *



Yep, did it work?


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I get the feeling Seig is trying to say some thing? *


Just remember what one member of my heritage did to Egypt.....


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 9, 2003)

JF,
    We are getting the storm you sent east now, high winds, rain thunder and lightning.  Thanks a million:shrug:   Like the old saying "Go WEST young man"  They need it for the wild fires. As for me I'm getting so waterlogged that I squish everytime I do a side fall.  All I've done since last november is drive in foul weather.  Ice and snow all winter and now torrential down pours so bad that I can't see 10 feet in front of the truck.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *and To Ricardo.. with your blasphemous goings on.. Better watch it  ... or else..  *



Tell him, girl.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'[m currently in negotiations to send all of our rain to Texas, the flash floods ought to make for some good television.... *



IF we could send all of this crap over there it would be positioned right over top of Castillo's house.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *:vu: *



That's it; she finally got you where it hurts.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ohhh  are you trying to make me feel guilty ?   *



Well, don't let him.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, did it work? *



No, I hope it didn't.


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

It didn't work, she doesn't feel guilty.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 9, 2003)

Me? The Queen of Pain... Feel Guilty~!!! HA HA HAAAAAA..............


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

I said it once, I'll say it again.......RUN!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I said it once, I'll say it again.......RUN! *



No, I'm ready to die.............. 

Lay it on me.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, I'm ready to die..............
> 
> Lay it on me. *


Dig your own hole....


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Dig your own hole.... *



I'll just let the wild animals feed on me.:deadhorse


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll just let the wild animals feed on me.:deadhorse *


We'd better bury you, don't want to poison the animals.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *We'd better bury you, don't want to poison the animals. *



True, protect the environment.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *True, protect the environment. *



So very true, just like recycling.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll just let the wild animals feed on me.:deadhorse *



If you wish.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *So very true, just like recycling. *


But what would we make with him?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But what would we make with him? *



Fertilizer:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Fertilizer:rofl: *


I think we have to check with the EPA first


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think we have to check with the EPA first *



Good idea, we really don't want to pollute anything down there.


----------



## Seig (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good idea, we really don't want to pollute anything down there. *


You could toss him in the Shenandoah, no one would notice.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You could toss him in the Shenandoah, no one would notice. *



Is that anything like a javelin?


----------



## Seig (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Is that anything like a javelin? *


No, the Shenandoah is a river that the state has issued a warning to not eat the fish from.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, the Shenandoah is a river that the state has issued a warning to not eat the fish from. *



Ah, I see. He could contaminate the fish.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 12, 2003)

> Ah, I see. He could contaminate the fish



Too late for him to contaminate the fish in that river.  Ya'll could always throw him in the James down around Richmond.  There's enough stuff in the river there that the body would dissolve in a day or two (or the three eyed fish could share him with the two headed snakes).


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 12, 2003)

Gosh, I hope it's not that bad.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gosh, I hope it's not that bad. *



"I'll be back."


Arnold Schwarzenegger :samurai:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *"I'll be back."
> 
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger :samurai: *



Now that would be something to hear... Ricky quoting Arnold with that combination accent


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Now that would be something to hear... Ricky quoting Arnold with that combination accent   *



Have to, the Goldendragon is back in town!(Now where are my shades?)


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Just remember what one member of my heritage did to Egypt..... *



Hey, wasn't me. My people were hanging around North/ South America!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *"I'll be back."*



Yeah, well I never knew that you showed up in the first place!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Have to, the Goldendragon is back in town!(Now where are my shades?) *



Now you've had it then.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, well I never knew that you showed up in the first place! *



Now, now, we can co-exist here.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Too late for him to contaminate the fish in that river.  Ya'll could always throw him in the James down around Richmond.  There's enough stuff in the river there that the body would dissolve in a day or two (or the three eyed fish could share him with the two headed snakes). *


Nah, too far away.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, now, we can co-exist here. *


Now he tries to make nice......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Now, now, we can co-exist here. *



I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now he tries to make nice...... *




I see that!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see that! *



It's working.............


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's working............. *


I wouldn't count on it, I know for a  fact that Jason is keeping score.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I wouldn't count on it, I know for a  fact that Jason is keeping score. *



Figures, since he's in sales............


----------



## Seig (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Figures, since he's in sales............ *


Forget about that, it's not like he would try and sell you or anything.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Forget about that, it's not like he would try and sell you or anything. *



Yeah I wouldn't anyway. Graybar has a branch in Corpus Christie and he could just go there if he wanted to upgrade his service panel or wiring or etc.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I wouldn't anyway. Graybar has a branch in Corpus Christie and he could just go there if he wanted to upgrade his service panel or wiring or etc. *



Enlighten me, what's Graybar?

As to the fact that you wouldn't,


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *...I know for a  fact that Jason is keeping score. *



You got that right!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Enlighten me, what's Graybar?*



Graybar is the company in which I work for. Graybar is the largest electrical distributor in the world. We are the only worldwide chain that can offer supplies for residential, contractor, commercial, industrial, and automotive customer.




> As to the fact that you wouldn't



It wouldn't be feasable for me to sell you our supplies if you needed them 'cause of our branch in Corp. Christi...They should have qualilfied personnel capable of taking care of your electrical needs. However if you are nice to me and needed something specific and you call/email me I might be able to sway an order in that branch for you to pick up.


----------



## Seig (Jul 18, 2003)

I wasn't talking about you selling him supplies, I was talking about you selling him.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 18, 2003)

*remedial reading class begins at 11 am EST*


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **remedial reading class begins at 11 am EST* *



That's mean. Whatever happened to the "friendly" Tess we all know, and love?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's mean. Whatever happened to the "friendly" Tess we all know, and love?  *



now now.. I wasn't being mean at all.. I don't think I have it in me to be mean.. ~!  We all could use some brushing up.. ~!!  Me included~! 




'The Friendly Queen of Pain'


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *now now.. I wasn't being mean at all.. I don't think I have it in me to be mean.. ~!  We all could use some brushing up.. ~!!  Me included~!
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pic of you!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Beautiful pic of you! *



I agree:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree:asian: *



Quit riding my coat tails!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks you two   *I can't be showing favoritism around here 
hey have we deviated from the topic.. gotta watch out for that yanno *snickering*

Me


----------



## Seig (Jul 19, 2003)

Do not make me report this thread and have it locked.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quit riding my coat tails! *



I'm not


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not *




Good thing


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm not *



LIAR


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Good thing  *



yeah, lucky for him!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Good thing  *



You won't find me doing that


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *LIAR *



Turkey


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *yeah, lucky for him! *



No lucky for you. This would mean that I was behind you. I'm sure you wouldn't want me to attack you from your blind spot!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No lucky for you. This would mean that I was behind you. I'm sure you wouldn't want me to attack you from your blind spot! *[/QUOTE
> 
> I 'd see you in no time, and have no blind spots.I see all!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's an unusual talent. *



You get that when you get older...............


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You get that when you get older............... *



How long do I have to wait???????


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *How long do I have to wait??????? *



When time is right, you'll know..........., and when it happens, then they will fear you...........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

Sounds kind of cool


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sounds kind of cool *



Very, that's what I like about getting older......., they'll never know what hit them........


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't have blind spots either..and I'm not older.. just better...  Now  Blonde spots.. well yeah ... Oh hush you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I don't have blind spots either..and I'm not older.. just better...  Now  Blonde spots.. well yeah ... *



 

Tess, that was funny.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> 
> Tess, that was funny. *



Jason.. thank you .. thank you very much.. for my encore.. 
oh bother.. dumped coffee on my script ~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

Coffee on the script


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Coffee on the script *



Yah.. now I have to 'Wing it' *G*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yah.. now I have to 'Wing it' *G* *



I'm sure you'll manage just fine. It's easy to bash Castillo.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm sure you'll manage just fine. It's easy to bash Castillo.:rofl: *



yeah where is the Castillo dude.. still in bed at this hour?    *ignoring the time difference between here and there*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah where is the Castillo dude.. still in bed at this hour?    *ignoring the time difference between here and there* *



Yeah, he may be just getting his **** out of bed now.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah, he may be just getting his **** out of bed now.:rofl: *



I just heard Seig squawkin' at Sadie to "GO ON"  She's thinkin' it's time for him to get up I guess..   Poor guy never gets to sleep in~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I just heard Seig squawkin' at Sadie to "GO ON"  She's thinkin' it's time for him to get up I guess..   Poor guy never gets to sleep in~! *



I wouldn't be able to function without sleep. If we had a dog in this house it would surely not make it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I wouldn't be able to function without sleep. If we had a dog in this house it would surely not make it. *



Seig's up now.. and he just said.. "The Little wench shoulda come in here and told me that she needed to go out.. Unless she thought it was his turn' ~


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Seig's up now.. and he just said.. "The Little wench shoulda come in here and told me that she needed to go out.. Unless she thought it was his turn' ~ *



Better you than me. Sorry but


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Better you than me. Sorry but  *



Harumphs..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Harumphs.. *



sorry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *sorry *



Otay.. you're forgiven  on the cheek


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Otay.. you're forgiven  on the cheek  *



Thanks,

I'll take any of those I can get.


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No lucky for you. This would mean that I was behind you. I'm sure you wouldn't want me to attack you from your bald spot! *


That's mean!  Attacking a man at his bald spot....


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Better you than me. Sorry but  *


Go ahead and laugh, you have not seen a surly Seig when he first wakes up.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks,
> 
> I'll take any of those I can get. *


I'll remember that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Go ahead and laugh, you have not seen a surly Seig when he first wakes up..... *



I don't know, throw a doughnut at him? It'll slow him down  just for a bit. I know it would work on me.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'll remember that. *



I hope you do, that 2nd Dan needs to be disciplined.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thanks,
> 
> I'll take any of those I can get. *



More like a right cross would be better.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *sorry *



That's right, bow down before you get wasted.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's right, bow down before you get wasted. *




Brothers' get special treatment


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Brothers' get special treatment  *



Make sure "that special treatment" stings!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hope you do, that 2nd Dan needs to be disciplined. *




Hey :cuss:  watch it. :angry: that was below the belt.:flammad: :bird:  and next I'm going to :snipe2:  and then you'll be dancing to a different tune.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey :cuss:  watch it. :angry: that was below the belt.:flammad: :bird:  and next I'm going to :snipe2:  and then you'll be dancing to a different tune. *



And what "tune" might that be???


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey :cuss:  watch it. :angry: that was below the belt.:flammad: :bird:  and next I'm going to :snipe2:  and then you'll be dancing to a different tune. *



Ok, ok. Calm down now. That's enough everybody.   Wait.... then that would take the fun out of it!  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ok, ok. Calm down now. That's enough everybody.   Wait.... then that would take the fun out of it!  :rofl: *



While we're at it, I hate Kittens too!  (Just teasing)


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *While we're at it, I hate Kittins too!  (Just teasing) *




*narrowing eyes.......


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **narrowing eyes....... *



Hey, but if you like em Tess, them I like em too!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *While we're at it, I hate Kittins too!  (Just teasing) *



 :wah: :waah: :vu:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * :wah: :waah: :vu:  *



Oh, ok, I give in. (Based on Pain of Death)

I like em too, especiallly if they're Calico!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, but if you like em Tess, them I like em too!  *



uh huh Ricky.. I do like them.. well most of em.. and I've been told I'm quite cat-like sooo


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uh huh Ricky.. I do like them.. well most of em.. and I've been told I'm quite cat-like sooo  *



I'll also bet you pounce on people like nobodys business!
 They never knew what hit them!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll also bet you pounce on people like nobodys business!
> They never knew what hit them! *



Pounce.. purr...growl low in throat.. *nodding sagely*


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Pounce.. purr...growl low in throat.. *nodding sagely* *



Death comes quickly, silently...................woe to those that sleep!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

I have clones???


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *And what "tune" might that be??? *



The devil went down to Georgia!!!......Or at least whatever that guy was playing on those steps that day.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * Wait.... then that would take the fun out of it!  :rofl: *



You're right


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *While we're at it, I hate Kittens too!  (Just teasing) *



Ahem!!!!!.......Don't mess with my girl here. I want to take KatGurl under my wing and teach her the proper way of the force. 

*IN OTHER WORDS* 

Leave her alone.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * :wah: :waah: :vu:  *



Watch this guy as well KatGurl. You see Castillo and M.O.B. are like one in the same.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I like em too, especiallly if they're Calico! *



Yeah I know your story Pal! You like 'em enough to run over them just like your Armadillo's.:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ahem!!!!!.......Don't mess with my girl here. I want to take KatGurl under my wing and teach her the proper way of the force.
> 
> IN OTHER WORDS
> ...



   *is getting freaked out....* :anic: :vu:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *   *is getting freaked out....**



No need to be confused . How's your kenpo doing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *   *is getting freaked out....* :anic: :vu: *



Just hit em all with sticks.  I saw the pics of you tossing TShadowchaser around.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Just hit em all with sticks.  I saw the pics of you tossing TShadowchaser around.  *



Now that Rawks.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Just hit em all with sticks.  I saw the pics of you tossing TShadowchaser around.  *



I'm also in the Athol, Massachusettes Newspaper, according to grimfang. He's going to show it to me sometime. I wonder what pic of me it is. (I have been talking about me alot today, huh )


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The devil went down to Georgia!!!......Or at least whatever that guy was playing on those steps that day. *



You need to quit listening to radio while at work!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ahem!!!!!.......Don't mess with my girl here. I want to take KatGurl under my wing and teach her the proper way of the force.
> 
> IN OTHER WORDS
> ...



Great, all her forms will be performed wrong.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Watch this guy as well KatGurl. You see Castillo and M.O.B. are like one in the same. *



Funny, I dont' feel English.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I know your story Pal! You like 'em enough to run over them just like your Armadillo's.:rofl: *



I don't see many of those, I'd rather run over the other drivers that drive like idiots.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *   *is getting freaked out....* :anic: :vu: *



Not to worry. He's just some stalker from Ohio.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No need to be confused . How's your kenpo doing? *



My Kenpo is good, how's yours ?


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't know, throw a doughnut at him? It'll slow him down  just for a bit. I know it would work on me. *


Wouldn't slow me down by a step....I do not eat the miute I wake up....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I hope you do, that 2nd Dan needs to be disciplined. *


I was gonna have the studio Sasquatch kiss him.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *More like a right cross would be better. *


She has mean one too, I should know, I taught it to her.  My daughter has a wicked backfist too.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's right, bow down before you get wasted. *


I don't let anything go to waste, i can find a use for almost anything.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Make sure "that special treatment" stings! *


You are seriously beginning to worry me......


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *And what "tune" might that be??? *


At this rate, it looks like the tune will be "Welcome to the Jungle."


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Ok, ok. Calm down now. That's enough everybody.   Wait.... then that would take the fun out of it!  :rofl: *


Don't get it the middle of it, unless it's to egg them on.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *While we're at it, I hate Kittens too!  (Just not teasing) *


I knew it!  He's an animal hater!  You beast!


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, but if you like em Tess, them I like em too!  *


Too late, you done stepped in it.......


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * :wah: :waah: :vu:  *


Don't cry, call INS and tell them he's an illegal alien.  He'll get it straigtened out...........eventually......


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I like em too, especiallly if they're Calico! *


How do * YOU* cook them?


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uh huh Ricky.. I do like them.. well most of em.. and I've been told I'm quite cat-like sooo  *


must.......not........comment........pain.......hurts.........


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'll also bet you pounce on people like nobodys business!
> They never knew what hit them! *


Oh they know......they know.......


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Death comes quickly, silently...................woe to those that sleep! *


Oh yeah?  Ask her about that banshee scream of hers.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *   I have clones???    *


Um, how would you know?  I mean, maybe you're the clone.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The devil went down to Georgia!!!......Or at least whatever that guy was playing on those steps that day. *


No Jason, he was playing, "You are my sunshine"


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ahem!!!!!.......Don't mess with my girl here. I want to take KatGurl under my wing and teach her the proper way of the force.
> 
> IN OTHER WORDS
> ...


Carefull brother, her daddy may take umbrage.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Watch this guy as well KatGurl. You see Castillo and M.O.B. are like one in the same. *


They both need a good bootin :btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah I know your story Pal! You like 'em enough to run over them just like your Armadillo's.:rofl: *


I bet the Saturday night barbeque at Casa Castillo is um, interesting....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *   *is getting freaked out....* :anic: :vu: *


I think that means he has adopted you.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Just hit em all with sticks.  I saw the pics of you tossing TShadowchaser around.  *


Soak your sticks in concrete sealer first.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I'm also in the Athol, Massachusettes Newspaper, according to grimfang. He's going to show it to me sometime. I wonder what pic of me it is. (I have been talking about me alot today, huh ) *


Brings a certain Toby Keith song to mind.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You need to quit listening to radio while at work! *


He's talking about when he was here in March....as you should have been.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, all her forms will be performed wrong. *


No, they will be performed correctly, not in the Tracy/Castillo style.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Funny, I dont' feel English. *


That just means we need to hit you harder, Castillo in the side pocket.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I don't see many of those, I'd rather run over the other drivers that drive like idiots. *


Finally, he makes sense.


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Not to worry. He's just some stalker from Ohio. *


Jason, I don't know about you but if someone just called me a stalker, I'd be :rpo:


----------



## Seig (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *My Kenpo is good,  *


Join the IKKO and it will be great.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason, I don't know about you but if someone just called me a stalker, I'd be :rpo: *



I'm starting to get a little irritated here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, they will be performed correctly, not in the Tracy/Castillo style..... *



HEY!:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I bet the Saturday night barbeque at Casa Castillo is um, interesting.... *



Yep, I  barbeque steak!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Join the IKKO and it will be great. *



Hmmmmmm.


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm starting to get a little irritated here!!!!!!!!!!! *



Use some of that"Gold Bond" ointment, it works good!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Brings a certain Toby Keith song to mind. *



I don't like that song. My mom listens to it all the time on the radio. It's her favorite song. I'm sick of it. :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't like that song. My mom listens to it all the time on the radio. It's her favorite song. I'm sick of it. :shrug: *



I get in the car and immediately reach for a rock station.. *Shudders at Country*


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I get in the car and immediately reach for a rock station.. *Shudders at Country* *



My dad is taking me to see Kiss, Aerosmith, and Soliva. I'm so lucky!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *My dad is taking me to see Kiss, Aerosmith, and Soliva. I'm so lucky!    *




*grumbling under my breath.. You're going to concerts of 2 bands I grew up with.. and I've never been to any concert... What's wrong with this picture~!!!!

PS.. I hope you have a great time


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **grumbling under my breath.. You're going to concerts of 2 bands I grew up with.. and I've never been to any concert... What's wrong with this picture~!!!!
> 
> PS.. I hope you have a great time  *






Thanx!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **grumbling under my breath.. You're going to concerts of 2 bands I grew up with.. and I've never been to any concert... What's wrong with this picture~!!!!
> 
> PS.. I hope you have a great time  *



Well, you know who to nag on that one, SEIG!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *My dad is taking me to see Kiss, Aerosmith, and Soliva. I'm so lucky!    *



I thought KISS retired?

 

(Ever see Kiss meets the Phantom?  )


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I thought KISS retired?
> 
> 
> ...



No they didn't. They are playing 2 nights here in Massachusettes.

My dad says that Kiss meets the Phantom was cool then but embarrassing now


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, you know who to nag on that one, SEIG! *



I've never nagged Seig for anything.. Never ever.. I'm such a Non-Nag.. I wonder if that's normal.. 'sides.. he's Country. .I'm Rockn' Roll.. 

Oh well.. I've gone this long in my life without .. .


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I've never nagged Seig for anything.. Never ever.. I'm such a Non-Nag.. I wonder if that's normal.. 'sides.. he's Country. .I'm Rockn' Roll..
> 
> Oh well.. I've gone this long in my life without .. . *



yea, right


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *No they didn't. They are playing 2 nights here in Massachusettes.
> 
> My dad says that Kiss meets the Phantom was cool then but embarrassing now *



Whats the line up?  I remember they brought back Criss n Frehley, but later booted em out.

Gene n Paul are like forever though...LOL.

RIP Eric Carr.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I've never nagged Seig for anything.. Never ever.. I'm such a Non-Nag.. I wonder if that's normal.. 'sides.. he's Country. .I'm Rockn' Roll.. *



That must make for interesting evenings.


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, I  barbeque steak! *


Where's my invite?


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't like that song. My mom listens to it all the time on the radio. It's her favorite song. I'm sick of it. :shrug: *


I laugh my butt off every time I hear that song.


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I get in the car and immediately reach for a rock station.. *Shudders at Country* *


And on the rare occassion she leaves my station on, one can catch her singing along when she thinks noone is paying attention....


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That must make for interesting evenings. *


Yep


----------

